# Meet Whitney



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

TNT's At Witts End. Her tail has not stopped wagging since we got home. Big thank you to Reva for driving. She is 3.5 pounds and 5 months. She was being held for show but did not grow. Mercedes seems fine and wanted to play but Whitney wants to explore:thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:cheer:Oh my goodness. She is beautiful! I was not expecting this one. Congratulations Cathy!:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

elly said:


> TNT's At Witts End. Her tail has not stopped wagging since we got home. *Big thank you to Reva for driving. She is 3.5 pounds* *and 5 months.* She was being held for show but did not grow. Mercedes seems fine and wanted to play but Whitney wants to explore:thumbsup:


Gee, I could have sworn that Reva was more than 3.5 pounds and 5 months old.  Too young to drive really. Love you, Reva. :wub::wub: Wish I had been along with you two. Now I'm definitely coming to Specialty if it's in FL next year. :chili: CONGRATS:chili::chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! She's gorgeous and I love the name, you should keep it. :chili::chili:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cathy! What a doll! Congrats, I am very happy for you all! Can't wait to see her grow up here!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

WOW she is a doll!!!!!!! So gorgeous!!!! Huge Congrats!!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG, what a beautiful, precious baby! Congrats, Cathy!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

So I DO need to make a new red Starry ruffle dress! Cathy, she is just so cute. Glad to see Mercedes likes her. Adorable, I can't wait to meet her.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh my gosh!! She is so cute! Congrats Cathy!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Cathy,
I just saw the other pic of her in the road trip thread. WOW, she is so pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

congrats.she so gorgeous.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Yay!!! I'm so glad you got her!! She is so cute - more pictures please and stories too!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is gorgeous :cheer: :cheer: I love her.....:wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Whitney is a living dog. She is even more beautiful than her pictures. I am now godmother to another fluff (self appointed of course). I just love this one. Don't worry Mercedes, I still love you too.:wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay for Whitney!! :happy::cheer: 

She is so precious!!! Her can't stop wagging because is she so happy to be in a wonderful forever home with a fabulous new big sis! :wub:

So glad Mercedes like little Ms. Whitney :heart::tender:

Can I ask what "TNT's At Witts End" is? Also, are Edgar and Emmet additional pooches you have or perhaps cats?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

lmillette said:


> Yay for Whitney!! :happy::cheer:
> 
> She is so precious!!! Her can't stop wagging because is she so happy to be in a wonderful forever home with a fabulous new big sis! :wub:
> 
> ...


She is from TNT's maltese. At Witts End is her name the breeder gave her. Edgar is a male maltese and Emmet is a pom.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Whitney is precious! I bet Mercedes will love being her big sister!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Please bring Whitney to HH!!!:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW!! She is a little cutie pie! Congrats on your new bundle of joy!! Now you have two little beautiful girls to ooh and ahhh over


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Please bring Whitney to HH!!!:wub:


Yes both girls will be at HH


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

elly said:


> Yes both girls will be at HH


Yipee!!!:chili::chili::yahoo:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

She's beautiful! Congrats!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so glad that you decided to get Whitney...she is beyond adorable and reminds me so much of Kelly with her attitude. :wub: I can't wait to see her...when's the next dog show? Now we have to find out her pedigree to see if we're related to Whitney like we are Mercedes.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> I'm so glad that you decided to get Whitney...she is beyond adorable and reminds me so much of Kelly with her attitude. :wub: I can't wait to see her...when's the next dog show? Now we have to find out her pedigree to see if we're related to Whitney like we are Mercedes.


Trish is the grandmother and Shine More's Shimmy Shimmy Koko Bob is the grandfather.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What is really cool is that my Reese is Whitney's grandmother and Mercedes is Kelly's aunt. :happy: We're all one big happy family!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

elly said:


> She is from TNT's maltese. At Witts End is her name the breeder gave her. Edgar is a male maltese and Emmet is a pom.


Oh okay. The name "At Witts End" doesn't fit this precious angel! Is Edgar the other Malt in the pic next to Mercedes? How are the other two, Edgar and Emmet (that's my kitty's name! except I spell it Emmitt) taking to their new sis??


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!!! She is SUPER adorable- look at that little face! Hope she settles in well :-D How exciting


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Whitney is adorable. I'm sure that she's been very busy checking everything out. It's wonderful that Mercedes is OK with her. 

BTW, I know that Mercedes is also from TNT. Are she and Whitney related at all?

You will have a blast with both of your girls. Just precious. Congratulations


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Cathy -- congratulations. Whitney is adorable. I know that Mercedes is also from TNT. Are they related at all?
> 
> I know that you're going to truly enjoy your new addition. So glad that Mercedes is OK with her.


Thank you Lynn:wub:she is not related to Mercedes.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> What is really cool is that my Reese is Whitney's grandmother and Mercedes is Kelly's aunt. :happy: We're all one big happy family!


okay, needy here, i want to be included!!!

Dusty is Mercedes' daddy
Dusty is Kelly's grand daddy

Dusty was 'married' to Reese (they had some puppies together!)
Can Dusty be Whitney's step grand daddy????


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! What a well kept secret!

I love her name.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

LuvMyBoys said:


> okay, needy here, i want to be included!!!
> 
> Dusty is Mercedes' daddy
> Dusty is Kelly's grand daddy
> ...


Yes, Dusty can be step granddaddy:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

elly said:


> Trish is the grandmother and Shine More's Shimmy Shimmy Koko Bob is the grandfather.





LuvMyBoys said:


> okay, needy here, i want to be included!!!
> 
> Dusty is Mercedes' daddy
> Dusty is Kelly's grand daddy
> ...




Oh Lord...my Reese sure does get around...she apparently was also "married" to Shine More's Shimmy Shimmy Koko Bob and they had TNT's Followed by a Moon Shadow aka T-Bone. Dusty and Reese have a daughter Sarinette. If just goes to show that you have to watch out for those that look so innocent. :blink:

Laura, you have to come to Nationals next year in Orlando so we can have a family reunion! :chili::chili: :chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It almost doesn't seem fair....I think you have cornered the market on gorgeous. Witwee is just simply out of this world.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sylie said:


> It almost doesn't seem fair....I think you have cornered the market on gorgeous. Witwee is just simply out of this world.


Thank you:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

elly said:


> Yes, Dusty can be step granddaddy:wub:


Yeah!!! Thank you!



mysugarbears said:


> Oh Lord...my Reese sure does get around...she apparently was also "married" to Shine More's Shimmy Shimmy Koko Bob and they had TNT's Followed by a Moon Shadow aka T-Bone. Dusty and Reese have a daughter Sarinette. If just goes to show that you have to watch out for those that look so innocent. :blink:
> 
> Laura, you have to come to Nationals next year in Orlando so we can have a family reunion! :chili::chili: :chili:



Reese, you naughty girl! Isn't Sarinette being shown? How's she doing?

I already got the ok from DH for next year :chili::chili: Working on Hilton Head for this year.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

She's just adorable! No fair, you have two super cuties. Love the thought of her wagging tail!!! Congrats to being new Mommy to baby Whitney!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

What a beauty!!! Congrats!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Cathy, congratulations!!!!! Whitney is adorable. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I figured that's where your road trip was taking you!!! Oh goodness is she ever adorable!!! She doesn't even look real!!At wit's end would of been a perfect name for Laurel when she was a pup!!!LOL. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh wow!!!!Whitney is sooooooo cute. I love the pic in the other thread of you holding her up. She is just yummy:wub::wub:.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm in love :wub2: She's gorgeous! I hope more pictures are in order :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a doll! congratulations, I didn't catch on this morning when you said you were going on a road trip , LOL. Exciting road trip!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

She is so cute. Congratulations!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

((( sigh )))​


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, so this was the road trip. I wasn't expecting this..what a wonderful suprise. Congratulations...she is so darn cute.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh isnt' she adorable?? CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Tail is still wagging. Long night, she was not happy in her pen. Hope she gets with the program quick.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats Cathy.... SHe is stunning


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

i'm getting puppy fever ....or 2nd dog fever


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

elly said:


> Tail is still wagging. Long night, she was not happy in her pen. Hope she gets with the program quick.


She'll get it!! Where does Mercedes sleep? Can she show Whitney the ropes?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

LuvMyBoys said:


> She'll get it!! Where does Mercedes sleep? Can she show Whitney the ropes?


Mercedes sleeps in her crate in a bedroom with the boys.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Giovanni says Whitney's gorgeous and would like to invite her over to play! :smootch:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Cathy, she is such a little doll w/a cute little pixy face! I know you are over the moon happy w/her. . . well, maybe if she starts to sleep w/out fussing. Somehow I think little girls, esp. small ones, are tightly wound---so give her some time to settle in! If you get tired of it, give me a call & I will collect her!:HistericalSmiley: Lisel would have met her match!
I long to see more pix & hear stories.:wub:
Oh, HH will be even sweeter this fall!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Tanner's Mom said:


> So I DO need to make a new red Starry ruffle dress! Cathy, she is just so cute. Glad to see Mercedes likes her. Adorable, I can't wait to meet her.


Yes you do:chili:she is so sweet and calm:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats on your precious new baby girl!!:wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:drinkup:Enjoy your new puppy, congratulations, :drinkup:

it's such a happy event that you want it to last for ever.

:heart::heart::heart:Have many many happy years with her:heart::heart::heart:






*


----------



## vickymvang (May 8, 2012)

So gorgeous!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Jiminy Cricket! I decided to come and check in on SM just in time! This is such a lovely surprise. Cathy she is simply precious!! LOVE HER! Congrats! I'm sure she and Mercedes will be joined at the hip and snuggle buddies in no time.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

She is gorgeous! What a doll baby, congratulations!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh wow!! huge congrats to you. She is a cutie pie :wub:


----------

